# Another Prayer request



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I know I'm new to the forum, but, I thought I would ask for your help. My wife, Kristi, just found out today that she has a mass in one of her breast and that we will be going to get more tests on Monday and I will be praying for a fatty mass or something benign. God, I'm hoping and praying for the best. My wife's aunt was also diagnosed with two types of cancer last month and my wife's mother had breast cancer several years ago. My hope's and wishes are that all your families are safe, healthy and that you guys, never, ever take them for granted as this life is much to short. If I have learned one thing in my life as a firefighter/paramedic it is that life is precious and that you should love them like their is no tomorrow and never wait to tell them that you love them, Please, take every chance you get to tell them as you can never tell them enough and that if their is anything you want to experience, DON'T WAIT for a better day. My own mother is also a breast cancer survivor and I don't understand a lot of times why God picks the ones he does, but, I do know that "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger." I wholeheartedly believe this as we are fighters (my family) and will climb any hill and overcome any adversity. Me and my family wishes each of you the best. If you get the chance please drop us a prayer as we will need all the help we can get to get over this hill. Thanks again. I don't usually ask for help, but, I do know that through God all things are possible. God bless you all and your loved ones and my family too. Thanks so much for you time.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!

Soundsl ike you have a great perspective on life. Hang around some, it's a great forum. Always seem to find just what I need.


----------



## jadubsales (May 15, 2006)

*Prayer sent*

I Pray that you will have strength for you precious wife in these difficult times. We have comfort in knowing that GOD is with us at all times, more so in the tough ones. Tell Kristi that WT is praying for her full recovery. GOD BLEES and KEEP YOU GOD'S WILL BE DONE ON EARTH AS IT IS IN HEAVEN.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

The faith that you already displayed is the finest, most effective medicine she could need. "Through faith all things are possible." Father in heaven, we pray for this mass to be non cancerous and for complete healing and a long, happy life for Kristi. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I havent mentioned this but I too am going through exactly what your wife is. I am awaiting a phone call. The Lord put a message on my heart that I shared with our church and now I am going to share it with you. First BELIEVE, and RECEIVE, and KNOW what the Lord can and will do for us. 
BE EXPECTING A MIRACLE, NOT JUST A HEALING.
ITS OK TO LAY HANDS AND PRAY FOR AND OVER OURSELVES
AND THEN THE THING THAT REALLY STOOD OUT THAT HE TOLD ME,
IS THAT NO MATTER THE OUTCOME, THAT WE HAVE THE VICTORY.
ALL BECAUSE WE HAVE GIVEN OUR LIVES TO HIM 
This gave me peace.

I will earnestly pray for your wife. And I thank the Lord that you ,my brother ,are a praying God believing man. Hallelujah, what a blessing to have a husband praying for his precious wife. FAther, I am awaiting YOUR gentle touch on Kristi and myself today. In Jesus name,AMEN


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

OH, and I am glad that the Lord directed you here. "Strength in numbers" It is a divine thing from above. Praise the Lord


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

My Prayers Are Sent To Evryone,in Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> I havent mentioned this but I too am going through exactly what your wife is. I am awaiting a phone call. The Lord put a message on my heart that I shared with our church and now I am going to share it with you. First BELIEVE, and RECEIVE, and KNOW what the Lord can and will do for us.
> BE EXPECTING A MIRACLE, NOT JUST A HEALING.
> ITS OK TO LAY HANDS AND PRAY FOR AND OVER OURSELVES
> AND THEN THE THING THAT REALLY STOOD OUT THAT HE TOLD ME,
> ...


Beautiful message, Laura.

I will keep you, Kristi and her aunt in my prayers.

My mom is a breast cancer survivor...over 15 years now.

I had a lumpectomy about 13 years ago. It was benign, Thank the Lord.

I tell you this to let you know that it's not always heridetary.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father in Heaven,

I adore you, and I come to ask your blessings on Laura, Kristi and Kristi's aunt. Speak the word, Lord, and cancer cells must flee. Work your miracle in the lives of these ladies, raise them up healthy and whole, and let your energy invigorate them. Bless them with long life, prosperity, and joy in your mercy. Let their lives be a testimony to many, and may many souls be won to Jesus because of it.

Be with their family. Help them praise your name and rejoice in your lovingkindness. You inhabit the praises of your people, and for that I rejoice. Let us always delight in your word and in our Savior Jesus Christ, who loves us and gave his life to purchase our pardon.

In the beautiful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Since I have become active with 2cool I don't think I have ever been on a board that I have enjoyed this much. You guys are a great bunch. Thanks for all the support. We still consider ourselves above and beyond lucky when it comes to this as their people out their including some of you guys that have or are going through so much worse, our prayers are with you. All I know is that "Through God and faith, ALL things are possible?" So we are keeping the faith and staying strong. Again, thanks for the understanding and the prayers. Sometimes you just have to slow down, stop and look around your life and even though this or that has happened to me or my family, what a gift it is to have shared it with such beautiful and wonderful people. Thank you God for the time and people you have given us to share this life with. Even though I don't always tell them like I should (doing it now trust me), I think this to myself everytime I am around these people and think it everytime I am out in the woods or on the water and watch that Sun start to peek over the horizon. Thanks so much.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> We still consider ourselves above and beyond lucky when it comes to this as their people out their including some of you guys that have or are going through so much worse, our prayers are with you. All I know is that "Through God and faith, ALL things are possible?" So we are keeping the faith and staying strong.


Prayers are sent!

Your right! it isn't luck at all.....It is the mighty hand of the Lord!

Keep the faith!


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Prayers sent to all, I pray to the lord for healing, strength to endure, faith for those to understand his will, and for those participating in each one's health care.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Fellas, all of your Prayers and good wishes have worked and the mass was found to be Benign!!! Way to go, Fellas. Me and my wife has sent special prayers for each of you and your families. Through GOD and Faith all things are possible. Can't say thanks enough. THANKYOU. GOD BLESS EACH OF YOU, YOUR FAMILIES, YOUR FUTURES, AND GOD BLESS AMERICA because this place is the best place in the world to be for the unfortunate ones. THANKS TO ALL.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*TXDRAKE, I Don't Know You, But....*

I am sending a prayer. I read what you have written and believe this is serious to your wife's life. Promise me that you, yourself, will pray tonight in giving thanks to God for all that He has given you and then ask for forgiveness of your sins and then ask "If It Be YOUR Will...please remove this cancer from my wife and allow her to live beyond her days so that we may worship You." Promise me that you'll do this! And then do it. There may be another recurrence next time. CF?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

ComeFrom?,

I solomly swear to you and to GOD that this will happen and believe me it has already happened and will continue to happen daily. In his name we believe!! Amen. 

Thanks again,
Jason and Kristi Davenport


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Well Fellas, all of your Prayers and good wishes have worked and the mass was found to be Benign!!! Way to go, Fellas. Me and my wife has sent special prayers for each of you and your families. Through GOD and Faith all things are possible. Can't say thanks enough. THANKYOU. GOD BLESS EACH OF YOU, YOUR FAMILIES, YOUR FUTURES, AND GOD BLESS AMERICA because this place is the best place in the world to be for the unfortunate ones. THANKS TO ALL.


That is great news TXDRAKE! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Jason, Really glad to hear the GREAT NEWS!! And enjoyed our visit last night. We'll talk again soon!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thankyou everybody for the well wishs. Kristi is doing great, Thanks to you and to God. Palerider, it was my pleasure and please let me know what ya do. Thanks again to all, Jason & Kristi Davenport


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh How The Lord Continues To Shine


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Amen!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

my prayers are sent to your wife i hope she gets bettter soon! lotz of love dixie lee


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome power of God ! One thing I learned this week-end....STAY PRAYED UP ! Keep that open line of communication thru prayer, constantly thanking God for his amazing love for us and his grace !!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for that awesome report!

O Lord, our Lord, how magnificent are your mercies. Thank you for providing a good report that Kristi's test came out benign, just as Laura's did. You are a kind and wonderful Father, and I praise your name and thank you for these blessings.

In the wonderful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you All for the wonderful support and prayers. Amen


----------



## Fishman (May 21, 2004)

Just saw your prayer request and I will be praying for you and your family.


----------

